# floor boards rusting/rotted



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

2005 SE-R live in NY. I am currently working with Nissan USA for our floor bards that seem to be rotting away, this is an issue i have found from searching online with the L31. Please if anyone else has already had there Altima floorbards repaired please call Nissan USA if we get enough complaints about this we can most likely have the vehicle recalled as it is a safety concern.
I will post up with anything new Nissan USA tells me. thanks


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Got my quote from the Dealers Body Shop yesterday. 1000.00 they are only going to patch the floor board that needs to be replaced. I will be contacting Nissan USA with this information.
Side note the Body Shop that quoted me has a 2005 altima se and has already repaired his floor boards. 
check my profile picture for a image of the rotting. drivers side is worse then the passengers.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Nissan USA i am waiting for a call from a regional specialist.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Well got what i expected a waste of my money. They called and told me that i have no warranty and they can not help me. so either i take them to claims court or fix it myself.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

So i have noticed an uprising of complaints on national highway traffic safety administration.
Keep it up. I just called them to ask about getting a recall started. Well basically that is what we need to do is go to Home | National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) and log our complaint. you can call or file online. I would recommend to have your car quoted for a repair as i did also to take pictures. I was instructed to mail in a copy of my quote and some pictures which she said would be the best thing we can do. Keep your reference number also the ODI number and put that in the envelope when you send it. 
Lets get this done then we can have the car undercoated.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Hey all have just found out that there is a stamp spot under the floor boards supposedly thats there from the factory. This spot has the asphalt spray on it but overtime it cracks and allows water in. if you havent already checked the floor boards do it asap. wire brush any rust and spray it with rhino liner or rustoleum.


----------



## nissan2006 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Rotted floor boards!!!*

Im from MA, I have a 2006 Nissan Altima SL 3.5 series. Impeccable condition, kept garage, under 70,000 miles on it, I have OCD when it comes to my cars with taking care of them. I just went to trade my car in and was offered good money for trade in value. I was going in next day to sign deal and was told the floor boards are completed rotted out on both sides, so bad that they can stick their hands in and feel my carpet. The mechanics were so surprised how bad they were. Now my car is junk and they wont even take or resell my car. I called the highway safety (still waiting to hear back) to report this and also Nissan. Nissan autobody says it will cost me 1200 per side totaling $2400 to fix the floor boards which is obviously a safety issue and should have been recalled a while ago!! I now have no vehicle to drive because im scared shitless that im going to be driving like a Flinestone soon. And do not want to invest $2400 dollars on something that is not a wear and tear issue, its a structural issue and should be recalled!!!


----------



## edjose17 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is an example on how to repair this issue.

How to: Floor pan rust repair with lots of pics - Maxima Forums


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

nissan2006 said:


> Im from MA, I have a 2006 Nissan Altima SL 3.5 series. Impeccable condition, kept garage, under 70,000 miles on it, I have OCD when it comes to my cars with taking care of them. I just went to trade my car in and was offered good money for trade in value. I was going in next day to sign deal and was told the floor boards are completed rotted out on both sides, so bad that they can stick their hands in and feel my carpet. The mechanics were so surprised how bad they were. Now my car is junk and they wont even take or resell my car. I called the highway safety (still waiting to hear back) to report this and also Nissan. Nissan autobody says it will cost me 1200 per side totaling $2400 to fix the floor boards which is obviously a safety issue and should have been recalled a while ago!! I now have no vehicle to drive because im scared shitless that im going to be driving like a Flinestone soon. And do not want to invest $2400 dollars on something that is not a wear and tear issue, its a structural issue and should be recalled!!!



Yeah bud i have the same issue. THe dealer nor the Manufacturer are willing to do anything to help us out. best thing to do it repair it yourself or pay a body shop to do it.. If you opt to pay someone for it there are 2 ways they can fix it. 1 being cut and weld like the link posted. 2 being cut and rivet which is what most body shops will do this is why its cheaper. 
Good luck


----------

